# Omg guys



## ClassicFAIL

MY FRIENDS RAT HAD BABIES. I'm GETTING THE BOY IN 3 MONTHS! I HELD MY SUPPOSED BOY WHO IS ONLY 4 DAYS OLD!!!! AHHHHH :3

I WILL DEFF POST PICTURES ON HERE AS I GET THEM!


----------



## bloomington bob

Congratulations!


----------



## beaner

that is very exciting. I can't wait to see the photos. Congratulation on your new fur baby.


----------



## ClassicFAIL

:3 so excitedddd!


----------



## lovemyfurries

Awesome, can't wait to see pics. All this talk of babies makes me want another one


----------



## ClassicFAIL




----------



## kksrats

OMG the cuteness! Hoping for the best for everyone since they're high white.


----------



## DustyRat

Sweet


----------



## lovemyfurries

Too too cute....eeeee I have to see them when their fuzz is growing and their eyes are open. They're precious


----------



## lovemyfurries

Too too cute....eeeee I have to see them when their fuzz is growing and their eyes are open. They're precious


----------



## ClassicFAIL

I cant wait either~ OMG I dont know the sex of them, but i'm pretty sure its quite a mix of colors. (expecting some fawn or siamese... grays, black hooded and maybe agouti) I spy Dalmatian as well which had me excited!!! Hoping all goes well~ I know that she will want my male for her breeding programs.... since thats the only one staying close LOL So, shes trying to breed out megacolon so woot? i dont care. I CANT WAIT!


----------



## kksrats

That's a pretty big challenge to take on. The US really needs people who know what they're doing working on resolving it


----------



## ClassicFAIL

kksrats said:


> That's a pretty big challenge to take on. The US really needs people who know what they're doing working on resolving it


They did it in the UK. Its for the best, i'm amazed they havent done it YET! But i'm excited to try to be apart of it! maybe lol


----------



## inod3

ClassicFAIL said:


> They did it in the UK. Its for the best, i'm amazed they havent done it YET! But i'm excited to try to be apart of it! maybe lol


Do they actually have megacolon free high whites in the UK or do they just not breed/have high whites?


----------



## nanashi7

I'm excited for you buttt
They didn't "breed out" megacolon. They stopped being stupid enough to breed high risk colors and markings. And I mentioned it elsewhere but post breeding bucks are more likely to be aggressive to cage mates that are male. Like chase.


----------



## ClassicFAIL

Ahh, so maybe I wont let her hahahah. I did not know that


----------



## ClassicFAIL

*Baby Updates~*

We have some single rex, and possibly double velveteen, some dumbos, hooded and caps and spots! But she still hasn't told me genders.... _praying that the 4 day old was a boy LOL


----------



## lovemyfurries

Oh oh oh they are sooo cute!! I love the way they just flop all over each other, bums in the air!!


----------



## kksrats

This makes me miss all of Astrid and Smeagol's brothers and sisters. Guess it's going to be one of those days that I text everyone who adopted  I actually had a foster girl with that litter that looked a lot like the first pup in your pics, omg was she ever a handful, and her little blue capped sister was even worse. Possibly the most fearless and adventurous pups ever from the moment their eyes opened. I couldn't keep them in a cage to save my life lol. Now they're both happily entertaining families with kids...sigh...I do miss all of my babies.


----------



## ClassicFAIL

They are all so adorable I'm going to have a very very hard time deciding which one to take home HAHA. Its a pity I cant take 2.... but since I live with my parents over the summer..... They have set a strict rule that i can only have one.


----------



## lovemyfurries

That's a tricky one! I'd also have a hard time choosing, I would want to take them all!


----------



## KaylasRats

So cute!!!! Baby rats are so adorable


----------



## ClassicFAIL

Meet Gatsby (black hooded) and *tenatively* Connor (tan) 

















I got the age wrong. They are currently about 2 weeks -18 days old! :3 No signs of megacolon yet. All 13 are alive and thriving~

I couldn't decide so... I'm in process of building a case to adopt these 2. I'm 21 and everything for my rats (vet bills, meds, bedding, food, etc) Comes out of my pocket. I think it's time my mother starts to see and respect me as an adult. I'm not a 12 year old child. I'm a Senior in college with a 3.51GPA and a member of 2 honors societies and will be graduating on Dean's list. I am smart and old enough to manage my own life.


----------



## Roonel

They are super sweet! I hope you can get them both.


----------



## lovemyfurries

Precious just precious


----------



## Hey-Fay

ClassicFAIL said:


> Meet Gatsby (black hooded) and *tenatively* Connor (tan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the age wrong. They are currently about 2 weeks -18 days old! :3 No signs of megacolon yet. All 13 are alive and thriving~
> 
> I couldn't decide so... I'm in process of building a case to adopt these 2. I'm 21 and everything for my rats (vet bills, meds, bedding, food, etc) Comes out of my pocket. I think it's time my mother starts to see and respect me as an adult. I'm not a 12 year old child. I'm a Senior in college with a 3.51GPA and a member of 2 honors societies and will be graduating on Dean's list. I am smart and old enough to manage my own life.


You tell her, sister! They're extremely cute, wishing you the best!!


----------



## ClassicFAIL

I still havent told her..... I'm scared hahaha. Maybe I'll just bring home all 3 from school, see if she will notice. 

Here are my boys now
Do we think that "Connor" is a rex or velveteen? The litter carries both supposedly.(help me think of another name that doesn't begin with C please haha)


----------



## lovemyfurries

Oh what cutie pies!!


----------



## ClassicFAIL

I NEED DATA GIVE ME ARTICLES WHY ITS BEST TO HAVE 3 RATS!!!! my mom said I can bring home the two babies only if I can find data!!


----------



## ksaxton

http://www.rmca.org/Resources/apair.txt


----------



## ksaxton

http://www.nfrs.org/company.html


----------



## lovemyfurries

ClassicFAIL said:


> I NEED DATA GIVE ME ARTICLES WHY ITS BEST TO HAVE 3 RATS!!!! my mom said I can bring home the two babies only if I can find data!!


Awesome for you!! Tell her there's no real difference between having two or three, especially in the same cage. They are pack animals very much like dogs. Two doesn't really constitute a pack. Good luck


----------



## MyHeroHasATail

Not only that but if something happens to 1 the other will still have a buddy, Trios are best


----------



## lovemyfurries

There we go


----------



## Cookie and Mischief

So adorable!


----------



## MeinTora

ClassicFAIL said:


> I NEED DATA GIVE ME ARTICLES WHY ITS BEST TO HAVE 3 RATS!!!! my mom said I can bring home the two babies only if I can find data!!


Haha, I think you are part of a Facebook page I'm on.


----------



## EmilyGPK

This is my paper, it shows 3 is better than two with a peak at a group size of six in a smallish cage--with a properly sized cage even bigger groups would probably be supported. I can send a copy if you like, the introduction summarizes much of the earlier data that group is better than pair, which is better than isolated.

http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1207/s15327604jaws0704_4#.VCxdTxYZnw8


----------



## Fusion200

Don't get just one, it will be lonely then because rats are pack animals and theres pretty much a law that says you need 2.


----------



## ClassicFAIL

EmilyGPK said:


> This is my paper, it shows 3 is better than two with a peak at a group size of six in a smallish cage--with a properly sized cage even bigger groups would probably be supported. I can send a copy if you like, the introduction summarizes much of the earlier data that group is better than pair, which is better than isolated.
> 
> http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1207/s15327604jaws0704_4#.VCxdTxYZnw8


Thank you so much~ :3 my I'll read this tomorrow and present it to my mother.



Fusion200 said:


> Don't get just one, it will be lonely then because rats are pack animals and theres pretty much a law that says you need 2.


I have an older male. I was going to get 1 baby but fell in love with 2 so now i'm trying to get 2 :3


----------



## ClassicFAIL

Here is some cuteness for you! Chase is a very good big brother. He got so upset when we took his babies away from him.
They are about 3 if not almost 4weeks. 

Breeder wanted to see how he would do with other rats so we brought him for a play date with her docile males. He did so well, she tried with my two and he immediately took to them and started grooming and sharing his oxbow... He got so sad when we took them away from him. He's currently moping in his plastic box. These babies are drinking water and eating solids already.. is that normal for their age?


----------



## gotchea

What a cute little family! Are you getting the two boys then? And yes that is a normal age, some breeders release them at 3-4 weeks. 5 is perfered though.


----------



## ClassicFAIL

gotchea said:


> What a cute little family! Are you getting the two boys then? And yes that is a normal age, some breeders release them at 3-4 weeks. 5 is perfered though.


I am talking to my mother tonight... Lets hope all goes well~


----------



## lovemyfurries

Awwww they're precious!!!


----------



## ClassicFAIL

MY MOM SAID YES! I'm GETTING THE BABIES TOMORROW!!!

They are about 5weeks old and Chase LOVES them. They have already been inside a closed carrier w/ food and water for 3-4 hours and do nothing but groom and cuddle.. Is it safe to reinforce the cage and put them in with Chase or should i get a smaller cage first? (my is a 4ft tall cage)


----------



## lovemyfurries

Ah YAY!!!!! So happy for you. If they've spent so much time together already I'd say you can take a chance. Only bit of problem is that Chase may not want them in HIS territory. So far it's been neutral so he's been out of his own space. You could try though for a time and just watch them closely? It would be good to have a smaller cage on hand anyway, just in case. Even if you don't use it now, it's handy if you have a sick rat that you have to separate or just for vet trips etc. really happy you'll have your babies soon


----------

